# I am pissed!



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

My son (17) told me last night, 7 weeks after his mom left us, that he was here at the house when she came back to leave, emotionally upset and kept telling him she was sorry about everything. I was away at work, and she told me she was leaving via text message.

Why would she expose her son to this kind of abandonment? This is no way the woman I married 20 years ago. Mid Live crisis or whatever they call it, she wants a divorce, I am giving her one!

She is "broken".


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

So can you provide more detail. Why is she leaving? Is she cheating?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

It's been over 2 years since he's been on the board Stevenj.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

TBT said:


> It's been over 2 years since he's been on the board Stevenj.


----------

